# Cannot launch Scheduled Tasks



## drumstruck (Mar 14, 2005)

Something is amiss...
On Windows Server 2003. I am simply trying to launch the Scheduled Tasks applet from Control Panel. Double-click - nothing happens. Right-click and Open - nothing happens. Navigate to Programs - Accessories - System tools - Scheduled Tasks --- nothing happens! 
I even tried manually recreating a shortcut to %systemroot%blahblah.. - nothing happens.
I can see the schedules in C:\windows\tasks. And I can manipulate them through CMD - schtasks.exe.
But the Windows GUI seems to be non-existant (it was there for many years). 

Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

check if scheduled tasks services is running.
start> run> services.msc


----------



## drumstruck (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry, I should have included that info in my original post. Yes, that service was running. I restarted it. I also rebooted the server, and restarted the service again. No dice.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

can you try from the network, from another system which is in the domain/workgroup. browse from My network place, to the server, it will show Scheduled Tasks, open it & see if you can access.

By the way are you running it as a administrator?


----------



## drumstruck (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks! That certainly helps a lot.
I had tried via Remote Desktop, but that did not work. But I tried navigating via My Network Place and yes, I could open the Scheduled Tasks. I haven't tried to add or modify a schedule from here (I'm on another project this week). But I will follow up.
Any idea what is causing the problem at the server level? (Yes, I am accessing the server as Admin).


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Perhaps re-installing Scheduled Tasks might clear it up.

Click *Start | Run*, type *Inf*, press *Enter*
Find *mstask.inf*, right click it and click *Install*.
You probably need the OS CD.

This shouldn't affect existing tasks, it didn't affect my test task. But then mine is working correctly to start with, so you may want to backup the Tasks folder just in case.


----------

